# mb provincals



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well looks like I will get to play with a new bow for provincals:tongue:I am waiting for the infor from Mano about where to pic up my passes to get into the MTS center, but where is a good place to park, or should I just get someone( john) to drop me off:wink:

should be a fun day:wink::wink:


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Reed,

There's lots of passes at Heights and Heartland to grab for free. They are also supposed to have them at the door but it may be hard finding the right person there that has them.


----------



## Robins (Mar 11, 2009)

hey reed are you getting my passes to lol!! and i saw your bow come out of the box yesterday!! i gave her a couple good dry fires i think you picked a good one didn't seem to faz it at all!! haha


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thats ok, FCA said there were some problems with your scores, they did not think that a bow as ugly as that could shoot a score like that:wink:


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

Reed, What ever happened to yesterdays post about NAS and Heights?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

jjay3d said:


> Reed, What ever happened to yesterdays post about NAS and Heights?



looks like it was pulled, it may have become nasty, not sure


----------



## jjay3d (Apr 6, 2004)

Sure it was just getting interesting...... It should make Manitoba/Winnipeg a fun place to be this season..... Looking forward to Sunday


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

holly crap, are you shooting

see you there:thumbs_up, assuming the roads are ok:angry:

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so other than the shoot is at the MTS center, does anyone know where in the mts center it is???

Reed


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

where the hockey is played. go to the front door, and I believe Mano said that someone will take a ticket and if you have your wrist band you will directed to the floor.

Just wanted to say, I think that this event is great. I hear there are a lot of archers coming which is great to see. Mano has done a good job at making our Provincials a big deal and hopefully we can attract enough media attention to promote out sport. The amount of shooters we have coming is great too, it's nice to see others coming and supporting the sport. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Reed said:


> looks like it was pulled, it may have become nasty, not sure


must have missed something this working for a living thing really cuts into my recreation time


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Reed said:


> looks like it was pulled, it may have become nasty, not sure


The moderator did mention he was following it closely...


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

A little off topic here but is there any good archery shops in Winnipeg? I'll be up your way next week [for the week] on business......wouldn't mind dropping in to shop and perhaps watch a weeknight shoot....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

6cuda6 said:


> A little off topic here but is there any good archery shops in Winnipeg? I'll be up your way next week [for the week] on business......wouldn't mind dropping in to shop and perhaps watch a weeknight shoot....


well that could be a interesting topic right now:wink:
but you have heights archery 2281 protage ave and heartland archery on Kenneside( sorry for th espelling) its on the east end of town./ Both are good, heights has more stuff adn more room. 

Thou they arnt as good as the shop in brandon. man they have the best employees:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jay said:


> where the hockey is played. go to the front door, and I believe Mano said that someone will take a ticket and if you have your wrist band you will directed to the floor.
> 
> Just wanted to say, I think that this event is great. I hear there are a lot of archers coming which is great to see. Mano has done a good job at making our Provincials a big deal and hopefully we can attract enough media attention to promote out sport. The amount of shooters we have coming is great too, it's nice to see others coming and supporting the sport. Hope to see you all there!



team joe brooks will be there sporting our minie pearl bows, and quivers :tongue:


----------



## 6cuda6 (Nov 10, 2008)

Reed said:


> well that could be a interesting topic right now:wink:
> but you have heights archery 2281 protage ave and heartland archery on Kenneside( sorry for th espelling) its on the east end of town./ Both are good, heights has more stuff adn more room.
> 
> Thou they arnt as good as the shop in brandon. man they have the best employees:wink::darkbeer:


Excellent!! I'll be in the East end but have wheels and can make it about!!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

best place to park??


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I heard the Library is good...I guess we will find out.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

guess I will scope it out sat:thumbs_up


----------



## Robins (Mar 11, 2009)

team jo brooks is going to be sporting the best off the shelf gear you could imagine and come monday you can buy that very gear on the shelf once again haha


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Robins said:


> team jo brooks is going to be sporting the best off the shelf gear you could imagine and come monday you can buy that very gear on the shelf once again haha



team hillbilly baby


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Parking*

You should be able to park anywhere in a metered spot for free on Sunday.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

just over 13 hours before the whistle for the first scoring end goes. I'll be curious how dusty it gets seeing that there is a motocross event tonight.


----------



## medic75 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Guys
Just wanted to say the my son is going to be in the pre cub today. It will be his first competition. He is getting excited about going. Best of luck to all.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Just thought I would congratulate red river archers on a great job hosting the provincials today.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

*Thank You Red River Archers*

I know a few guys put in some long hours to make this happen, Great Shoot!!


----------



## Robins (Mar 11, 2009)

i was pretty impressed that every thing was all wrapped up and done by 5 oclock, congrats on a great event. just goes to show how well archery is represented in manitoba


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well that was fun:darkbeer:


----------

